# Hair can be dangerous......



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

With all of the feral pigeons we see with fishing thread/line around their feet, I still always think of the house as a safe place from this sort of thing. But last night I noticed Buddy favoring one foot, and when I checked, she'd managed to catch a few of MY hairs around one toe! Now I don't shed unduly  but apparently she picked them up around the room and wrapped them pretty tightly. I snipped them off, they weren't dug in or anything yet. So just thought I'd post a heads-up to those with indoor pijies, watch out for that dangerous hair.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Maryjane, you made me remember one we got in awhile back that had a hair wrapped around her feet that had to have come from Crystal Gale. Longest hair I have ever seen!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

GEE! Thanks for bringing this to our attention, MJ! Never thought hair could be a danger??? I just recently observed a potential hazard of older towels with shredded ends. Ally had her head right through one of the openings ...that was it with using older towels...now they share my new Martha Stewart hand towels and enjoying the lavender and peach colors!

LOL LOL LOL, Maggie, about the Crystal Gale length hair!!! 

Well, they sure keep us 'fluttering', don't they????

May all of our precious little ones remain safe and sound always!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK GOODNESS for my short short hair!!  

Now, I'll just worry about towels and such!

Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I don't have this particular problem either.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hair is so much worse than cotton because it is so strong and is invisible from any distance. The frightening thing is that I have known people to put out hair deliberately for the birds, not out of any malice but because they believe that it will make good nesting material.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that, I never would have found hair to be dangerous. I think it depends on the length too and possibly whether it is curly.

Yep, Christin, ragid towels can be a real problem too!


----------

